# Mv Marilyn L - 1972,73 (greek)



## LeftherisK

I was hoping someone might be able to help me find some more information about this vessel. Marilyn L was built in 1968. My father was on board from 1972-73. Any information would be appreciated. He has passed away a decade ago and I have no way of gathering information. Would greatly appreciate any information anyone may have. His name was Nikolaos Kavourgias. 



Thank you.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Came to Oregon, Washington & BC to load grain for Japan a lot in those years, I think I have a photo in the gallery. Ceres company.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Hope this helps,


----------



## allan proles

*marilyn l*

http://7seasvessels.com/?cat=273&paged=21

10 11 12th picture down


----------



## Kneale Barber

*Marilyn L*

I saw your message re Marilyn L. I worked as an operations manager for Retla Steamship from 1972 to 1977 and the Marilyn L and several other Livanos vessels were on time charter to Retla during that period. 

I seem to recollect discharging phosrock from the Marilyn In NZ and then loading grain in Australia for Asian ports discharge. The Marilyn also loaded steel and timber from Korea/ Singapore/ Malaysia for discharge in N Europe. The owner of Retla, Marvin Malmuth, had a close friendship with George Livanos, and we also had several minibulkers on charter at that time. 

All the L class vessels were highly regarded by Retla and it was always a pleasure to deal with the various personnel.

Best regards

Kneale Barber


----------

